# Atropurpureum vs. Bloodgood



## mtate (May 11, 2003)

Can someone tell me the differences between Acer Palmatum "Bloodgood" and Acer Palmatum "Atropurpureum"? I've checked some web sites and some list the Bloodgood as red/purple all season and some say the opposite. I know they both start out red, but one or the other loses the red in summer. Also, is there a difference in height/width and growth rate? Do they need to be shelted (I'm putting it in a pretty open area -full sun, winter wind).
If anyone out there can tell me I'm looking for an answer pretty quickly. Thank you!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 11, 2003)

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/a/acepal/acepal1.html

atropurpurum does not hold it's color all season. Bloodgood does, is slower growing and if from the right seedsource one of the best in hardieness.


----------



## mtate (May 11, 2003)

John,
Is the Bloodgood also smaller?
I'm in zone 5a (I think) and may put the tree on lawn with southwest exposure.
Thanks.


----------



## jimmyq (May 15, 2003)

Atro should reach 8 to 10 meters tall, rich purple in spring, deeper through summer and brlliant scarlet in fall. Strong growing, upright, round topped tree. 

Bloodgood - very good deep red or black red and holds its color into late summer better than most red leaved forms, in xtreme hot sun it sunburns slightly as do most palmatums. Underside of leaves is usually a shiny, dark green. Fall color is usually a bright crimson. Strong growing cultivar makes an upright treematuring at 10 meters or so. Strong branches form a borad topped tree with a spread about equal to its height. 

Info is paraphrased slightly from the book " Japanese Maples - Momiji and Kaede" J.D. Vertrees, third edition, Timber Press, 2001.


----------

